# shrink wrap tops



## LittleLeroy (Sep 24, 2009)

I see a lot of pictures from people showing off there newly bottled wine. (which i like to see) My question is this. How do you get the shrink wraps on the bottle so perfect? I use a heat gun (from my wife's crafts) to shrink them. Is this how you do it? is the a easier way? The way I do it does not take long it just is uneven and all wrinkly




(is that even a word?) Thank you for your input


----------



## Tom (Sep 24, 2009)

Simple.. Dip them in boiling water


----------



## montyfox (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is a tool that I use that makes dipping soooo much easier. I couldn't find it for sale on George's site so here is an external link


http://leeners.com/wine-bottles-shrinkcaps.html


I also apply the cap before labeling to avoid ink smearing.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 24, 2009)

And this is why I love this site. A fast and simple answer. Thank you,


----------



## Tom (Sep 24, 2009)

I just put my finger on the shrink wrap part furthest from the water. Once it starts to go in the water no reason to hold it on any more.

For those squeamish get a coat hanger cut 6" off and make it look like this _________l cheap and safe


----------



## Tom (Sep 24, 2009)

montyfox said:


> I also apply the cap before labeling to avoid ink smearing.




I make a label (6 to a page) and take to Staples and get Color Laser Copies. Ink will not run. Then I use a glue stick to attach to the bottle.


----------



## v1rotate (Sep 24, 2009)

It is possible to have wrinkle-free caps using a heat gun, too. At least this works for me:

I start at the top of the cap and work down on one side of the bottle. Then turn the bottle around and do the back. My heat gun is left over from when I used to shrink monocote covering onto model airplanes. It has a nozzle which probably helps the process.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 24, 2009)

I use a heat gun with nozzle. I hold the top of the shrink wrap with a chopstick and heat from the top of the bottle and around the sides. No wrinkles after a couple of practice rounds.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 24, 2009)

I sounds to me that I need to make more wine to perfect my technique.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 24, 2009)

That is the excuse I use. Gotta perfect the shrink wraps on the necks.


----------



## Tom (Sep 24, 2009)

I have about 4500 shrink wraps left and I need to use them.






Good enough excuse?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2009)

I use this tool that I bought from George so I dont have to stand over boiling water or play with heat guns. Its a bit pricey but works in a second flat and does it perfect every time for me.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2009)

Toys is good!


----------



## Wayne1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Something for the Santa list!


----------



## joeswine (Sep 27, 2009)

questions wade ,,sometimes i have problems with different types of bottle necks with the BASIC wrap i use do you have any problems with them not fitting all the way of ,and how much is this toy XMAS is coming soon, always looking for some new toys.....is it always s on or do you turn it off and on,,,,,do you use a vino meter?


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I saw it @ Mikes for 149.00


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 28, 2009)

I use one too and it is great for all sizes of bottles and fast - fast - fast!!
neat toy - - - requirement!!!


----------



## NJWineLover (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Tepe, IGoogled Mike'sand could not locatea website to check out the bottle shrink wrap unit. I could not find on FVW. Do you have Mike's website address? 


Thanks


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2009)

Not a web. It from www.ginopinto.com our local wine juice place


----------



## CamMain (Feb 10, 2014)

I have always just used steam! Heat a kettle and leave it on the burner, when it starts to really produce a lot of steam, simply hold the bottle at an angle over the mouth of the kettle, with the wrap hanging off. I have yet to find wrinkles! No practice necessary!

Cam


----------

